# Has he been Sick or is it Excrement?



## Lee2k4 (Sep 25, 2005)

Not sure but last night my nymph ate a huge cricket almost as big as him and he ate the whole thing, this morning I wake up and find white stains on the side on the glass. I am thinking he has been sick and I am a bit worried.


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2005)

It happens. Don't worry.


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

There are more threads with this topic in details.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Sep 28, 2005)

I see this all the time in african, european and chinese mantids so far. its a way of peeing it think, or cleaning out their rectum lol. its common and should not be something to worry about, unless its black, brown or rotten smelling. if it is rotten smellying, their is something wrong and the mantid may die, just like what happened to one of my orchid mantids

Joe


----------

